# Local Print Spooler won't start



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello, I have a Dell desktop that is giving me fits.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4170 CPU @ 3.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8108 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 918 GB (830 GB Free); E: 931 GB (237 GB Free); H: 233 GB (39 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 088DT1
Antivirus: Webroot SecureAnywhere, Enabled and Updated

I am having trouble getting it to make a wireless connection to a new Epson xp-640. It seems the print spooler is not starting giving error 1068. I have checked the Dependencies tab and found HTTP Service and Remote Procedure Call. The latter is running Automatically. The former is not found in the list of services. Besides Webroot, I installed and ran CCleaner and Malware Bites.

The printer works fine from a laptop.

Your time is appreciated.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Try to start the HTTP from a admin command prompt. 
Type "Net Start HTTP" and press enter. (No quotations marks)

If successful try to manually start the spooler. If you receive an error post back here.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please open an elevated command prompt and type the following. Then paste the ouput to your reply

sc qc http


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If nothing is listed then try the following
sc config http start= demand


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

dckeks said:


> If nothing is listed then try the following
> sc config http start= demand


by "elevated command prompt" do you mean admin command prompt?
At admin command prompt "sc qc http" does not return anything.
At admin command prompt "sc config http start= demand" returns 
Set-Content : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'demand'.
At line:1 char:1
+ sc config http= demand
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Set-Content], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.SetContentCommand


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

Fireflycph said:


> Try to start the HTTP from a admin command prompt.
> Type "Net Start HTTP" and press enter. (No quotations marks)
> 
> If successful try to manually start the spooler. If you receive an error post back here.


At admin command prompt "Net Start HTTP" returns

System error 1009 has occurred.

The configuration registry database is corrupt.

I don't see _HTTP Service _at _Services (Local)_, is there somewhere else to manually start_ HTTP Service?_


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, it looks as if your service (HTTP) registry entry is corrupt. We need to see the current entry, open a cmd prompt as admin, copy paste the following:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP" /s > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, notepad will open, please copy paste the output here, this is perfectly safe, it only reads what is already there.


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, it looks as if your service (HTTP) registry entry is corrupt. We need to see the current entry, open a cmd prompt as admin, copy paste the following:-
> 
> reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP" /s > 0 & notepad 0
> 
> Press enter, notepad will open, please copy paste the output here, this is perfectly safe, it only reads what is already there.


At admin command prompt "reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP" /s > 0 & notepad 0" returns

At line:1 char:64
+ ... query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP" /s > 0 & notepad ...
+  ~
The ampersand (&) character is not allowed. The & operator is reserved for future use; wrap an ampersand in double quotation marks ("&") to pass it as part of a string.
+ CategoryInfo : ParserError: ) [], ParentContainsErrorRecordException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : AmpersandNotAllowed


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

To run as An elevated command 

Go to Start menu
Type cmd
Right click on cmd and select Run as Administrator 

Try the commands again and let us know


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, I learned something, Admin powershell is not the same as a command prompt run as admin. Thanks for that lesson.

AT admin command prompt "reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP" /s > 0 & notepad 0" returns.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP
DisplayName REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\http.sys,-1
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Start REG_DWORD 0x3
Type REG_DWORD 0x1
Description REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\http.sys,-2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslBindingInfo

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslBindingInfo\0.0.0.0:7800

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslCcsBindingInfo

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslSniBindingInfo

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\UrlAclInfo
http://*:5357/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003400020000000000180000000020010200000000000520000000210200000000140000000020010100000000000513000000
http://+:80/Temporary_Listen_Addresses/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C00010000000000140000000020010100000000000100000000
https://*:5358/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003400020000000000180000000020010200000000000520000000210200000000140000000020010100000000000513000000
https://+:443/sra_{BA195980-CD49-458b-9E23-C84EE0ADCD75}/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005C000300000000002800000000100106000000000005500000007EA6C8CC2AAEA72FC1EBFBE1BAE36BC0DAD02BAF0000180000000010010200000000000520000000200200000000140000000010010100000000000512000000
http://+:10247/apps/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C0001000000000014000000002001010000000000050B000000
http://*:2869/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C00010000000000140000000020010100000000000513000000
http://+:10246/MDEServer/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C0001000000000014000000002001010000000000050B000000
https://+:10245/WMPNSSv4/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003000010000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000390B9A8D3E6DC72D58A4ADD24866EF3BC8B64AAB
http://+:10243/WMPNSSv4/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003000010000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000390B9A8D3E6DC72D58A4ADD24866EF3BC8B64AAB
https://+:5986/wsman/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005800020000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000862AEE21D75B09B0A45B6CADBB83934DEA679018000028000000002001060000000000055000000043B4FAF1D3D45434A8D53E4A530A6C1F3DEE9BB2
http://+:47001/wsman/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005800020000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000862AEE21D75B09B0A45B6CADBB83934DEA679018000028000000002001060000000000055000000043B4FAF1D3D45434A8D53E4A530A6C1F3DEE9BB2
http://+:5985/wsman/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005800020000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000862AEE21D75B09B0A45B6CADBB83934DEA679018000028000000002001060000000000055000000043B4FAF1D3D45434A8D53E4A530A6C1F3DEE9BB2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Security
Security REG_BINARY 01001480A0000000AC000000140000003000000002001C000100000002801400FF010F00010100000000000100000000020070000500000000001400FF010F0001010000000000051200000000001800FF010F0001020000000000052000000020020000000014009D000200010100000000000504000000000014009D000200010100000000000506000000000014009D000200010100000000000503000000010100000000000512000000010100000000000512000000


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No Powershell and command are two seperate shells. Did this fix your issue?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, actually you can use the admin Powershell to run command prompt cmd's, at the powershell prompt, first type:- cmd (press enter) a command prompt will open within powershell and all command prompt cmd's will work.

Now dckeks, the cmd was to read the registry, not repair it, so obviously this would not "fix" the issue.

You do have some errors in your registry settings for Http, do not use registry cleaners OR system optimizers, they are not needed and can and do cause problems.

Run the attached .zip file it returns a http.reg file double click on this file and agree to add to registry, this will return the registry to win 10 defaults so is perfectly safe. Restart computer.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Jenae your wisdom is always very helpful.


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello, thanks for the clarification. I ran the Http file and let it alter the registry. The Print Spooler is still not running and when I try to start it I get the same error: 1068 Should I see HTTP in the list of local services? It;s not there.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, no HTTP is one of hundreds of services that do not show under services.msc. They are system services and appear under the HKLM_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services, registry hive.

We need to look at all related services, there are four in total. (go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator"). An elevated cmd prompt will open, copy all the text below and right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt. Press enter.

echo > 0 & sc qc HTTP >> 0 & sc queryex HTTP >> 0 & sc qc RpcSs >> 0 & sc queryex RpcSs >> 0 & sc qc DcomLaunch >> 0 & sc queryex DcomLaunch >> 0 & sc qc RpcEptMapper >> 0 & sc queryex RpcEptMapper >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, no HTTP is one of hundreds of services that do not show under services.msc. They are system services and appear under the HKLM_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services, registry hive.
> 
> We need to look at all related services, there are four in total. (go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator"). An elevated cmd prompt will open, copy all the text below and right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt. Press enter.
> 
> ...


Copy, will do it right now.


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are the results of last command

ECHO is on.
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: HTTP
TYPE : 1 KERNEL_DRIVER
START_TYPE : 3 DEMAND_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP :
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : HTTP Service
DEPENDENCIES :
SERVICE_START_NAME :

SERVICE_NAME: HTTP
TYPE : 1 KERNEL_DRIVER 
STATE : 1 STOPPED
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1009 (0x3f1)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS :
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss -p
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : COM Infrastructure
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
DEPENDENCIES : RpcEptMapper
: DcomLaunch
SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService

SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 904
FLAGS :
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: DcomLaunch
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch -p
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : COM Infrastructure
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : DCOM Server Process Launcher
DEPENDENCIES :
SERVICE_START_NAME : LocalSystem

SERVICE_NAME: DcomLaunch
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 608
FLAGS :
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: RpcEptMapper
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS -p
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : COM Infrastructure
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : RPC Endpoint Mapper
DEPENDENCIES :
SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService

SERVICE_NAME: RpcEptMapper
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 904
FLAGS :
ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, the net helpmsg 1009 returns "the configuration registry database is corrupt" applies to http service.

This will be in the SslSmiBindingInfo under parameters, we need to know what to delete, please run the cmd as admin (as shown) to query your registry again, cmd is:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP" /s > 0 & notepad 0

Please copy paste the notepad output here. I hope you have not run any registry cleaners or optimizers?


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the output.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP
DisplayName REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\http.sys,-1
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Start REG_DWORD 0x3
Type REG_DWORD 0x1
Description REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\http.sys,-2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslBindingInfo

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslBindingInfo\0.0.0.0:28380
SslCertHash REG_BINARY 91259F6FDFD393892F845FE6DA04875F4EACBFD3
SslCertStoreName REG_SZ TRUSTEDPEOPLE
AppId REG_BINARY D058DD95339AD84AA8E62B9BF177E8C8

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslBindingInfo\0.0.0.0:7800

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslCcsBindingInfo

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\SslSniBindingInfo

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Parameters\UrlAclInfo
http://*:5357/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003400020000000000180000000020010200000000000520000000210200000000140000000020010100000000000513000000
http://+:80/Temporary_Listen_Addresses/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C00010000000000140000000020010100000000000100000000
https://*:5358/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003400020000000000180000000020010200000000000520000000210200000000140000000020010100000000000513000000
https://+:443/sra_{BA195980-CD49-458b-9E23-C84EE0ADCD75}/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005C000300000000002800000000100106000000000005500000007EA6C8CC2AAEA72FC1EBFBE1BAE36BC0DAD02BAF0000180000000010010200000000000520000000200200000000140000000010010100000000000512000000
http://+:10247/apps/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C0001000000000014000000002001010000000000050B000000
http://*:2869/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C00010000000000140000000020010100000000000513000000
http://+:10246/MDEServer/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C0001000000000014000000002001010000000000050B000000
https://+:10245/WMPNSSv4/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003000010000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000390B9A8D3E6DC72D58A4ADD24866EF3BC8B64AAB
http://+:10243/WMPNSSv4/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002003000010000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000390B9A8D3E6DC72D58A4ADD24866EF3BC8B64AAB
https://+:5986/wsman/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005800020000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000862AEE21D75B09B0A45B6CADBB83934DEA679018000028000000002001060000000000055000000043B4FAF1D3D45434A8D53E4A530A6C1F3DEE9BB2
http://+:47001/wsman/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005800020000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000862AEE21D75B09B0A45B6CADBB83934DEA679018000028000000002001060000000000055000000043B4FAF1D3D45434A8D53E4A530A6C1F3DEE9BB2
http://+:5985/wsman/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002005800020000000000280000000020010600000000000550000000862AEE21D75B09B0A45B6CADBB83934DEA679018000028000000002001060000000000055000000043B4FAF1D3D45434A8D53E4A530A6C1F3DEE9BB2
http://+:80/0131501b-d67f-491b-9a40-c4bf27bcb4d4/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C00010000000000140000000020010100000000000514000000
https://+:443/C574AC30-5794-4AEE-B1BB-6651C5315029/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C00010000000000140000000020010100000000000514000000
http://+:80/116B50EB-ECE2-41ac-8429-9F9E963361B7/ REG_BINARY 010004800000000000000000000000001400000002001C00010000000000140000000020010100000000000514000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP\Security
Security REG_BINARY 01001480A0000000AC000000140000003000000002001C000100000002801400FF010F00010100000000000100000000020070000500000000001400FF010F0001010000000000051200000000001800FF010F0001020000000000052000000020020000000014009D000200010100000000000504000000000014009D000200010100000000000506000000000014009D000200010100000000000503000000010100000000000512000000010100000000000512000000


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

I use Webroot, have not run anything other than that until after this started. I then ran cleaner function of CCleaner then Malware Bytes. No registry fixers or optimizers.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, how long has this problem existed, is it just recent? Has the printer ever worked? We can repair some of this, however I suspect something is corrupting the system (unlikely to be malware) more then likely it's webroot.

I would like to restore the registry to a backup that windows makes every 7-10 days, we can then start again and clear this up.

Press and hold the shift key while clicking on restart. This boots you to the RE (recovery environment), You need to access the command prompt , typically it will have x:\windows\system32> at the prompt, at this type:-

(NOTE:- SYNTAX IS IMPORTANT USE SPACES WHERE SHOWN, type exactly as you see here)

bcdedit |find "osdevice" (press enter) The | is above the \ key.
It will return osdevice ......partition X (where X is a drive letter) for most win 10 users this will be D assume it is D if not change D to whatever the bcdedit cmd returns.

Next type:- D: (press enter)

The prompt now looks like this D:\> at this type:-

cd d:\windows\system32\config (press enter)

Next type:- dir (press enter)
The contents of the config file will appear if you see a file called Regback note the creation date, if it was before you started this thread (or at least before yesterday) then proceed.

Next type:- cd regback (press enter)

Next type:- copy *.* d:\windows \system32\config (press enter)

Type:- All to the Yes\No\All prompt

Once completed restart computer. Come back and let us know how you went, we can then proceed, be patient it is holiday season and I may not get back to you for a day or so, I would google for webroot's uninstaller and run that, you are better served using windows defender and windows defender firewall gives superior protection and none of these hassles.


----------



## mycajah (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for this. This is a recent problem, just bought a printer compatible with Windows 10. I've been printing from an older computer to an older printer. I have Webroot on my laptop and it is printing fine to the new wireless Epson printer. I have to take a break from this issue to go visit a friend and will get back to this on Saturday. 

But on the question of security, I had no idea that I did not need a separate security package like Webroot and that Windows alone would take care of security. Something to think about.


----------

